# UK Platinum Deal: 99p!



## Tailsy (May 21, 2009)

... If you trade in three DS games you don't use, that is!

Tadaaa!

I'm so excited! <3


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 22, 2009)

Congrats, congrats.

EDIT: How little is 99 pence? It sounds like a deal.


----------



## Tailsy (May 22, 2009)

It's very very little.


----------



## Pikachu (May 22, 2009)

Blastoise428 said:


> Congrats, congrats.
> 
> EDIT: How little is 99 pence? It sounds like a deal.


It's about $1.57 for us Americans. Pretty good deal, I have a few games I don't play.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (May 22, 2009)

wait wait wait wtf tailsy are you being serious here?

...wow, you are. It's off to Gamestation over the weekend for me. :D


----------



## YetiPenguin (May 22, 2009)

Wow, that's great. I'd die to get a game for a buck seventy-five. :/ Nintendo does love those deals. I could bring in my old DS and some cash fr a DSi, here.


----------



## spaekle (May 22, 2009)

I wish GameStop would do things like this instead of offering 75 cents for games you've never even played. :\ 

That sounds awesome, though! Perhaps makes up a little for having to wait longer?


----------



## Not Meowth (May 24, 2009)

Stupid half term, normally I'd be unable to reach anywhere that sold games at any point and so buying it from Amazon wouldn't have been a waste of about £22. xD

Then again I don't have 3 DS games I especially want to give up... damn you all.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (May 24, 2009)

This would be great but I only have 4 DS games and I still play 3 of them D:


----------



## Salazard (May 24, 2009)

Am I the only one who thinks this is a bad deal? xD I mean, a DS game costs around £30. So that's £91 for Pokemon Platinum (In a sense without discount from the games being pre-owned or shit) and Platinum isn't even worth buying anyway unless you don't have Diamond or Pearl!


----------



## OrangeAipom (May 24, 2009)

It's not if you've already completed the games in the past.


----------



## Salazard (May 24, 2009)

OrangeAipom said:


> It's not if you've already completed the games in the past.


I s'pose I don't really like starting again unless it's a new region/remake...

(Soul Silver & Heart Gold FTW!)


----------



## Jetx (May 24, 2009)

Damn my not even having 3 games D:


----------



## Peegeray (May 24, 2009)

Salazard said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this is a bad deal? xD I mean, a DS game costs around £30. So that's £91 for Pokemon Platinum (In a sense without discount from the games being pre-owned or shit) and Platinum isn't even worth buying anyway unless you don't have Diamond or Pearl!


i disagree, cuz some games aren't even £30
and platinum is awesome. i have diamond, pearl and platinum. platinum is definitely worth it


----------



## Dannichu (May 25, 2009)

This was so fantastic; I have loads of games I never play but don't really want to sell because Gamestation'd give me about £3 for them. So I traded in Brain Training, Project Rub, Hoshigate and 99p for my shiny new Platinum game~

I called myself Giles, and I have four Pokemon on my team so far; Buffy, Xander, Cordelia and Spike. Hee!


----------



## Not Meowth (May 25, 2009)

Salazard said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this is a bad deal? xD I mean, a DS game costs around £30. So that's £91 for Pokemon Platinum (In a sense without discount from the games being pre-owned or shit) and Platinum isn't even worth buying anyway unless you don't have Diamond or Pearl!


Yeah, but you never get anything _like_ as much as the game's worth when you trade them in, what with the shop having to make a profit from it :3


----------



## Minish (May 25, 2009)

Aw man, wish I'd seen this earlier. Though I guess I don't really have three games I would trade in, I play all my old ones. D:


----------



## Espeon (May 26, 2009)

I hate you all with your 99p games!

Also, it's not a bad deal if you have three games you never play. That or you could have bought three really, really cheap games for the DS. There must be some so rubbish they're on sale for £2.95 or something.

EDIT: I just found out my friend had 6 games they wanted to get rid of and would have let me use three to get the 99p offer! D:


----------



## Mustardear (Jan 7, 2010)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> I wish GameStop would do things like this instead of offering 75 cents for games you've never even played. :\
> 
> That sounds awesome, though! Perhaps makes up a little for having to wait longer?


You Americans generally get better prices for new games from what I've seen. Platinum cost £30 - £35 when it came out in the UK (I think), which is around $47 - $55. Or maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Spoon (Jan 7, 2010)

Mustardear said:


> You Americans generally get better prices for new games from what I've seen. Platinum cost £30 - £35 when it came out in the UK (I think), which is around $47 - $55. Or maybe I'm wrong.


 Pokémon DS games and other popular DS series, like Mario and Legend of Zelda, go for around $35. Used Pokémon GBAdvanced games go for $30 at GameStop. Wii games go up to $50 dollars. 

 So if your conversions are right it sounds like the UK has the worst luck with games, pricewise and release date wise.


----------



## spaekle (Jan 7, 2010)

Spoon said:


> Used Pokémon GBAdvanced games go for $30 at GameStop.


Used Pokemon games are really expensive. >:| I love the used GBA case at Gamestop; I was able to get the second Advance Wars game for like $5 and the GBA Final Fantasy's for around $12. Well, VI may have been more like $20, I dunno, but still a lot cheaper than the Pokemon games. I know I paid like $30 for a used FireRed. You could probably get a NIB copy online for that price or less.

Although that's still not as bad as $50 for a DS game. Damn, that sucks. D:


----------



## Spoon (Jan 7, 2010)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Used Pokemon games are really expensive. >:| I love the used GBA case at Gamestop; I was able to get the second Advance Wars game for like $5 and the GBA Final Fantasy's for around $12. Well, VI may have been more like $20, I dunno, but still a lot cheaper than the Pokemon games. I know I paid like $30 for a used FireRed. You could probably get a NIB copy online for that price or less.
> 
> Although that's still not as bad as $50 for a DS game. Damn, that sucks. D:


 They definitely are, pratically all the other (used) GBA games go for $15 dollars or less. I've found it easier to get used games through friends. My Sapphire managed to get water damage and no longer worked, so I bought a friend's copy for $15 dollars. I only played Pokémon games (and Sonic games) during the GBA era, so I should look into some of the quality titles back then. 

 I meant that Wii games go for $50. The highest amount I've seen for a DS title, excluding Guitar Hero, is $40 for Final Fantasy titles.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jan 8, 2010)

Mustardear said:


> You Americans generally get better prices for new games from what I've seen. Platinum cost £30 - £35 when it came out in the UK (I think), which is around $47 - $55. Or maybe I'm wrong.


A typical pattern is that prices maintain the same numbers, they just swap the currency symbol.

It's to make up for the fact that Americans are poorer than both Britons and Continentals. v_v


----------

